# 17 Gal ebay gas tank??



## Ozblitz (Jul 23, 2016)

Has anyone purchased one of these 17 gal tanks? If so, what fuel sending unit did you use? Sending units don't seem to specify a tank size and I need it to read accurately.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well when it gets to empty I am sure it will read correctly....full may read higher???


----------

